# english speaking expat community in Munich or Augsburg



## jackantonina

Can anyone provide insight on if there is a certain section of Munich where the English-sepaking community (US, UK, Canada, etc) tends to live? I have noticed that expat communities tend to cluster in other cosmopolitan cities, often due to school location, and I was wondering if the same dynamic exists in Munich. It would seem to make social life easier.

Additionally, Augsburg would be a more convenient commute - does anyone have a sense of how substantial the English-speaking expat commuity is there? They have an International School, so I would guess there would be something, even though it is a much smaller city.


----------



## scotswahae

jackantonina said:


> Can anyone provide insight on if there is a certain section of Munich where the English-sepaking community (US, UK, Canada, etc) tends to live? I have noticed that expat communities tend to cluster in other cosmopolitan cities, often due to school location, and I was wondering if the same dynamic exists in Munich. It would seem to make social life easier.
> 
> Additionally, Augsburg would be a more convenient commute - does anyone have a sense of how substantial the English-speaking expat commuity is there? They have an International School, so I would guess there would be something, even though it is a much smaller city.


I have just seen your question so apologies that this answer - may be too late to help.
There are 2 main international schools in Munich - MIS and BIS. Both schools have plenty of expats living closeby. The school admissions at BIS would probably be able to tell you where many expats live,not sure about MIS.
Also in Ottobrunn a suburb of Munich there are plenty of expats.
Munich is very cosmopolitan so I would not worry too much about finding somewhere with English speakers in the locality.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Bayern

I used to live in Augsburg! One of my favorite cities in Germany! I've met plenty of Americans/Brits who settled there. But why are you looking for an English-speaking community? Why don't you just learn German?


----------



## lols123

In MIS much of the families tend to live around the school area which is Starnberg. It is quite far away from the actual city center itself, takes around 45 minutes by train and maybe 30 min by car. Munich itself is a very nice city to live in. I went to MIS myself a couple years ago. People are very friendly and I'm sure they can also tell you where most of the families live. There are many that also live in the city center of Munich if that helps.


----------

